

Critical Sharks Part III: Design Fallacies - jamesjgill
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/3/17/critical-sharks-part-iii-design-fallacies

======
tempodox
It took me a while to read them all, and I can't upvote the Critical Sharks
articles enough. Those things need to be said and Eli Schiff puts them forth
very well. I wish this level of culture were more common.

